# Electric Rockcrawler powerde by Tesla modules



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

It looks solidly built and functional - like all of your projects - but the mass distribution is surprising. The transfer case is roughly at the centre of the wheelbase, but almost everything else is behind it: that's the driver, motor, all battery modules, and all electronics. Are you concerned that it is so rear-heavy? It almost seems like the four wheel drive is unnecessary, since the rear tires will have almost all of the traction.

That looks like elVito in the background... it is driving around yet?


----------



## Steel (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank, you brian ! I agree about weight distribution, thats what happens when you get carried away ( building without drawing) ! My plan was to have the Teslapack in the front of the vehicle but the space for feet and steering was to small so I had to put it in the back.
But I comfort myself with that the front axle is very heavy, center of gravity is low and that I can use my small 48 V batterypack if I am to drive in tough areas.

BR Pär


----------



## Steel (Feb 12, 2018)

brian, Elvito is not running....after the Rockcrawler, focus will bee on that project, got the driveshafts so I have no excuse no more.


BR Pär


----------



## Steel (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello, batterypack build: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ezTCG2Kiz4

BR Pär


----------



## Steel (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello, testdrive and final assembling : https://youtu.be/DXHB1vmEGio




BR Pär


----------



## Steel (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello, finally got the Tesla modules working :

https://youtu.be/MKbvmFXEV0c


----------



## Steel (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello, my small 48 V battery caught fire !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1mkYPgIfvw&t


----------



## aquabiologist (Sep 8, 2017)

Very sorry to hear that man. But thanks for sharing. Keep it up!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steel (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you, aquabiologist, for support ! I will keep it up ! BR Pär


----------



## Steel (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello, made a rebuild of vehicle.





BR Per


----------

